# check this out!



## 2knees (Oct 17, 2008)

oh my god watch his back rim just fold.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPDQ5mWwsyI&feature=related


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

Da Damn..at least it was the rim that folded and not his femur..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

smart enough to wear a helmet too


----------



## Zand (Oct 17, 2008)

Ouch... and I thought landing flat on skis was bad.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 17, 2008)

the slo-mo with him yelling is hilarious.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 18, 2008)

I think they filmed that somewhere in CT......Nepaug maybe?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 18, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> oh my god watch his back rim just fold.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPDQ5mWwsyI&feature=related



Please do not attempt to replicate that tomorrow.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 18, 2008)

Zand said:


> Ouch... and I thought landing flat on skis was bad.



Know what you mean, learned first hand:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Know what you mean, learned first hand:



Was that the GSS blowing by at about :22?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Was that the GSS blowing by at about :22?




No, that was Killington, so more likely Highway Star


----------



## 2knees (Oct 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Know what you mean, learned first hand:



:lol: :lol:

andy, i never knew you were a park rat.


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Was that the GSS blowing by at about :22?



:lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 18, 2008)

One of my friends sent me this link last night. This guy has mad skillz


http://vimeo.com/1831788


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> One of my friends sent me this link last night. This guy has mad skillz
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/1831788



I would like to just be able to wheelie... :roll: :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> oh my god watch his back rim just fold.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPDQ5mWwsyI&feature=related



I think he needed more speed.



That's definitely way more air than I ever intend to get on my bike, on purpose at least.


----------



## SKidds (May 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Da Damn..at least it was the rim that folded and not his femur..


But his nads probably crumpled worse than the rim.  T'aint funny.  Ouchy ouch!


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> oh my god watch his back rim just fold.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPDQ5mWwsyI&feature=related




Wow, talk about flat landings....he needed to land either before or after that sidewalk!!!


----------

